# Most Wanted Holiday HD Movie



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

Since it seems the Holidays are upon us what is your most wanted Holiday movie not yet available on either HD format? Since A Christmas Story and Christmas Vacation are already available on HD DVD I wish Paramount would bring Planes, Trains, and Automobles out for Thanksgiving.raying:


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

There's only one Christmas movie worth talking about, the smash hit Jingle All the Way! :R


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

Only Christmas or Christmas themed films available so far on HD DVD are "Trading Places" and "National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation". I plan on purchasing the former but the latter got poor reviews in terms
of the high def transfer so I'll guess I stick with what I have upscaled.

I'd like the regular Holiday classics in the format including the Alistair Simm version of "A Christmas
Carol" (recently restored in Standard DVD), "Miracle on 34th Street" and "Babes in Toyland" (Laurel and
Hardy version). Unfortunately, "Miracle" is a Fox film so it will only be available on Blu-ray some day
and I have the Toshiba HD DVD player. Other movies that take place in that time period are "Die
Hard" (Blu-ray again) and at least part of "The Godfather" which reportedly has been restored and
mastered in HD DVD although not released yet.


----------



## redduck21502 (Oct 23, 2008)

SteveCallas said:


> There's only one Christmas movie worth talking about, the smash hit Jingle All the Way! :R


I have the DVD for this and watch it every year. This year after seeing the DVD, I watched it on TV. I could swear that they added scenes to the movie. I don't remember the santa crooks doing a musical number in the warehouse. There were a few other scenes that seemed different. It seemed like they extended the scene where Miron and the other guy are talking while drinking in the diner. I seem to remember seeing that the Blu-ray added a deleted scenese feature, but did they add the scenes into the TV version?


----------

